# Cichlids and Vegetables...



## thegoodlife=cichlids (Feb 16, 2008)

What Veggies are the best for cichlids?
and not just meaning all the vegetables they can eat.. but the ones with the highest nutritional value...
(to be specific Jack dempseys i rescue them  )

So thats pretty much it.. i give them cucumbers.. and they love them , but i want to give em' more variety

thanks!


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I give my cichlids..Romaine Lettuce..they seem to relish and devour it readily. Even my small juvies rip it apart and consume it.  The plecos and algae eaters enjoy munching on it as well. Once in a great while-I give "cukes" to the plecos. 8)


----------



## co-photo (Apr 3, 2007)

Just look at the nutritional values of each vegetable, there's no secret to it. Broccoli, kale, and mustard leaves are good.

I'm sure cichlids LOVE lettuce, but there's not much nourishment to it.

I just made my own gelatin recipe similar to the European shrimp mix, but much higher in veges. It has broccoli, carrot, red bell pepper, spirulina, garlic, and a few, peeled shrimp.


----------



## kbarreto (Dec 30, 2007)

hmm that sounds delicious ... if I fed my fish like that my wife would get jealous ... I should say "even MORE jealous" :lol:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I read that foods rich in beta carotene were good for the fish's color (mainly yellow and red) so I sliced up some carrots and steamed them until tender. They love them. I also feed hauled peas and succhinni. The plecos love the veggies too. I only feed veggies maybe once a week. Right before a water change usually because they make a mess with them.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Actually romaine lettuce has a very substantial amount of nutritional value. There is enough beta carotene in one leaf to color up a whole tank! Ask my red zebra yellow lab and peacock!


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I gave my mixed tank a leaf of romaine lettuce the other day. They were quite confused at first. Once one of them decided to take the plunge and bite it then they all started to follow suit. It was fun to watch


----------

